# madwifi drivers

## apexofservice

I just did a reinstall.  This time, after emerging the madwifi drivers and tools, I get an error message when trying to load the module ath_pci.  The funny thing is that I didn't use to have this problem.   Anyway here's the message:

 # modprobe ath_pci

WARNING: Error inserting wlan (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/wlan.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting ath_rate_sample (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/ath_rate_sample.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

any ideas?

----------

## apexofservice

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

psmouse.c: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1

bytes away.

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.16.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, DFS)

wlan: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ath_rate_sample: Unknown symbol ether_sprintf

ath_rate_sample: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iterate_nodes

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_tx_complete

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_encap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_input

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ifattach

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_update

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_find_channel

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_find_rxnode

:

----------

## apexofservice

I know there must be an easy fix for this as I found the same error reported on the madwifi page that somebody had closed saying: 

  * resolution set to invalid.

use modprobe and be sure you removed all old madwifi modules

Well the thing is that I did use modprobe and I can try to unmerge and reemerge madwifi if that's what's required.  Someone must know.

-apexofservice

----------

## PaulBredbury

Downgrade to kernel 2.6.13 (which works stably with madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050420-r1), then read about the future.

----------

## apexofservice

sorry to be such a dumbass, but i'm quite new to linux.

two questions remain:

1.  what's the easiest way to downgrade kenels?

2.  on the guide linked to in the reply above, madwifi is working on 2.6.14, which is what I have installed (okay, so that's not exactly a question)

-apexofservice

----------

## apexofservice

I know somebody out there has a quick link ready to pass on that provides a step-by-step on how to change your kernel.

-apexofservice

----------

## PaulBredbury

Here's a stable set:

```
emerge =madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050420-r1 =madwifi-tools-0.1_pre20050420 =gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r5
```

Gentoo kernel compilation.

----------

## PMcCauley

The vanilla kernel works as well(for me anyway).

```
emerge vanilla-sources
```

 then change /usr/src/linux link and compile new kernel.  You can find the kernel instructions at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml.

Patrick

----------

